
The Afghanistan Papers - sciurus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/investigations/afghanistan-papers/afghanistan-war-confidential-documents/
======
LarryDarrell
It seems like hubris is an inescapable trait that most countries/empires
exhibit before their collapse.

A trillion dollars is not an insignificant amount of money. The wealth
squandered and potential unrealized will be a sad epilogue in the books
ultimately written about the American Empire.

